# vmspc rv computer



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

Just bought the best thing since sliced bread,
a company in the states do a program for your laptop which tells you how
your engine is doing on the move, it tells you what you are doing to the gallon, how your engine is performing, tells you of any faults etc,
digital readouts and diagnostics.
All this while you are on the move, never travel without it now.
check it out.
VMSPC
http://www.simply-smarter.com/vmspc.html


----------

